
Understanding Enough Awk to Search Piles of Files and Text - colemorrison
https://start.jcolemorrison.com/understanding-enough-awk-to-search-piles-of-files-and-text/
======
I_complete_me
Thanks for this article. What I learned from this was that you can use a word
as a field separator - it simply never occurred to me to do that.

------
lemcoe9
The article is a great introduction to `awk`, but I can't help but bring up
UUOC's, or Useless Uses of `cat`:
[http://porkmail.org/era/unix/award.html](http://porkmail.org/era/unix/award.html)

